# September Meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association.



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

September Meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association.

The September 14th meeting of the HRFA will have Joe Annelli of Long Branch NJ. Besides being avid weekend fishermen, Joe has been filleting fish for over 25 years as a full time job. Working currently for Ron’s Seafood out of Toms River NJ, Joe has worked for the Fulton Fish Market and many other Sea food Co ops throughout the NJ and NY region. Joe fillets Fluke, Flounder, Salmon, Tuna and many, many other species. He averages about 10,000lbs of fish a week in filleting. He is capable of filleting 8 Fluke a minute while making sure he gets every inch of the fillet. The fastest this author has ever seen!

Joe will be bringing discounted fish (the freshest available anywhere) to be fillet at this meeting. He will bring Fluke, Flounder, Salmon and perhaps even a Tuna if the market allows. The HRFA will be asking for a donation for some of these fillets for our membership to help offset the price of the fish. So make sure you bring a small cooler with some ice and few dollars. The Elks is willing to give us some ice if needed and the HRFA will have some Zip lock bags.

Also, Joe is willing to fillet your fish for members. Bring in a bass or blue or any local species and Joe will fillet it for free. He will show you what it takes to get every piece of fillet off the fish. Joe gets paid by his company, not by the hour or amount of fish he does. But by the pound of fillet he gets off the fish. So this is not something to miss!

The September 14 th, 2010 meeting will be held at 7:30 PM at the Ridgefield Park Elk’s Lodge located at Spruce St. and Cedar Ave. Ridgefield Park, NJ 07660. Everyone is welcome at this meeting. Non members are asked for a $2.00 donation. A free one time pass can be obtained at www.hrfa.us


Carl Hartmann


----------

